# Aufbau Kona 24 Zoll



## BikerDad (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle, ich möchte den Aufbau eines 24 Zoll Kinderbikes präsentieren, welcher jedoch im Nachbarforum stattfindet, da es sich dort weitesgehend um das Thema Leichtbau dreht. 

Das Thema Kinderbikes ist dort noch nicht so weit verbreitet, möchte es aber unter die Leute bringen, es gibt immer genügend Mitleser, welche an den richtigen Stellen sitzen und so vielleicht sehen, dass es auch für kleine Zwergenteile am Fahrrad einen Markt gibt.  

Dennoch werde ich in beiden Foren unterwegs sein und gerne Fragen beantworten. 

Der dortige Einfühungstext gilt auch für Euch und es gilt Mitmachen, Tipps und Anregungen sind erwünscht.


http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16315


Grüße Dirk


----------



## BikerDad (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn bis jetzt nichts zu sehen war, nun gehts los, sorry.

einen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thilli (14. Februar 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Wenn bis jetzt nichts zu sehen war, nun gehts los, sorry.
> 
> einen schönen Abend



Sorry, aber hier geht NIX los...weiterhin kein Foto zu sehen


----------



## BikerDad (15. Februar 2011)

jetzt aber sonst


----------



## BikerDad (23. März 2011)

schönen Abend,

für die, welche den Aufbau nicht mitverfolgt haben hier das Endergebnis:






By niclolai at 2011-03-23





By niclolai at 2011-03-23





By niclolai at 2011-03-23





By niclolai at 2011-03-23





By niclolai at 2011-03-23





By niclolai at 2011-03-23

Das Zielgewicht ist mit 7980 g erreicht und das Bike fertig für die anstehenden Touren.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Sentilo (24. März 2011)

Saubere Arbeit & top Ergebnis, Respekt!

Passen die XLC-Bremsgriffe gut für Deine Kleine? Und kommt sie auch mit den XTR-Shiftern gut klar? Ich frage, weil ich das auch noch umrüsten will. Mein Filius hat das Rockhopper-Fully, da gibt es noch ein bisschen Handlungsbedarf ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## BikerDad (24. März 2011)

die Bedienung der Shifter rechts geht sehr gut und beim Umwerfer muss schon etwas gedrückt werden, da der Weg für den Daumen ein wenig lang ist. Aber das ist an für sich auch kein Problem wenn sie in einem Zug durchdrückt. Ich denke Jungs mit mehr Kraft haben es einfacher. Drehgriffe wollte sie aber nicht haben. 

Die Bremshebel sind ohne jegliche Beanstandung, sind nicht so wuchtig und die Griffweite lässt sich auch einstellen. 
Einzig haben sie keine Rückholfeder, aber diese Arbeit übernimmt die Bremse, die Spannung reicht aus. 

Mal noch ein Bild des 20 Zoll in neuem Kleid:





By niclolai at 2011-03-24





By niclolai at 2011-03-24





By niclolai at 2011-03-24

6,9 kg wies dasteht


----------



## sven kona (24. März 2011)

abend geile Bikes Respekt. wer fährt das 20er?


----------



## BikerDad (25. März 2011)

danke dem Lob, das 20 Zoll Rad fährt meine 5 jährige Tochter.


----------



## sven kona (25. März 2011)

Gumo. Also bleibts in der Familie.!!
Nen Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach nem Bike für seine Tochter .
Sollte recht ausgefallen sein. Steht also net zum Verkauf.!?

Gruss Sven


----------



## BikerDad (25. März 2011)

nein, ich glaube sie wirds für nichts auf der Welt hergeben.


Bei Ausgefallen und kein Standart empfehle ich meist das Cycletec Moskito. 
Das hat nicht jeder, ist leicht und schaut edel aus. 
Hat aber alles seinen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (25. März 2011)

Beste Einstellung das Rad net herzugeben. 

Hab mein erstes Rad nach 20 jahren auch erst wiederbekommen . hat jeder in der Familie das radfahren mitgelernt.

Danke für den Tip. werd mal kucken.

Wenn nicht muss ich wohl ran mit aufbauen etc.
Ist ja m Patenkind.

gruss


----------



## lekanteto (29. März 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Mal noch ein Bild des 20 Zoll in neuem Kleid:
> 
> 
> By niclolai at 2011-03-24


War die Gabel original für 20" oder hast du die gekürzt? Falls gekürzt, kannst du ein paar Details nennen, wie du es gemacht hast?

Danke


----------



## BikerDad (29. März 2011)

ich habe die Standrohre über Ausfallenden mit einer feinen Eisensäge abgesägt. 
Vorher hatte ich schon die Einbauhöhe mit der originalen verglichen dass passt bei 20 Zoll. 
dann habe ich die Rohren entsprechend gekürzt und dabei die Höhe der Ausfallenden schon mit eingerechnet - logisch. 

Die Carbonreste aus den Ausfallenden bekommst du dann mit einem Heißluftföhn herraus indem Du diese langsam erhitzt bis das Carbon, bzw der Kleber darin wieder weich wird, am besten in den Schraubstock einspannen. 
Es wird stinken. 
Mit einer Rohrzange kannst Du dann die Reste herausziehen. 


Dann habe ich im innern der Enden etwas angerauht und die Enden mit ausreichend UHU Endfest 300 wieder eingeklebt. Genau nach Anleitung zusammenrühren. 

Original ist es auch nicht anders gemacht worden - für alle Zweifler. Nur das sicher kein Uhu verwendet wurde. 

Dann habe ich es in einer Nabe verspannt, damit alles schön gerade ist und 1 Tag härten lassen. 
Anschließend nochmals im Ofen erhitzt, glaube das waren so 60 ° nicht allzuviel sonst passiert das gleiche wie mit den Resten in den Ausfallenden, das Carbon schält sich. So bekommt der Kleber seine Festigkeit. Ich denke Heizung geht auch, aber auf jeden Fall nochmal tempern. 

Hält für immer.

Das Gewicht ist so um die 650 gramm, es ist noch eine ältere Pace bei welcher die Carbonrohre an der Krone noch im inneren mit extra langen Hülsen gelebt wurden, daher auch unten gekürzt.  

grüße


----------



## lekanteto (30. März 2011)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos. 
Leider finde finde ich keine Quellen für Cantischellen.
Ich überlege jetzt, eine Gabel mit Cantisockeln und 465mm Einbauhöhe zu kaufen und die dann oben und unten zu kürzen.
Es wäre jedoch ein Problem, wenn oben im Schaft noch eine Hülse als Verstärkung drin stecken würde oder der Schaft oben irgendwie anders verstärkt wäre. Da würde ich die Verstärkung ja absägen.

Kennt jemand eine Quelle für Cantischellen? Die Gabel würde ich hier kaufen: http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=498&


----------



## BikerDad (31. März 2011)

die Schellen sind die originalen von Pace, die gibt es nicht mehr. Beim BMO gibt es die Identiti-Schellen, hier kommt es auf den Durchmesser der Gabel an die Du kaufen möchtest. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-V-Brake-Adapter-fuer-Starrgabeln::12005.html

Bei der von Dir gezeigten Gabel sind doch welche dran, da musst Du mal anfragen ob diese verstellbar sind.


----------



## lekanteto (31. März 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Beim BMO gibt es die Identiti-Schellen, hier kommt es auf den Durchmesser der Gabel an die Du kaufen möchtest.
> ...
> Bei der von Dir gezeigten Gabel sind doch welche dran, da musst Du mal anfragen ob diese verstellbar sind.



Ja, da sind welche dran und sind leider nicht verstellbar.






 Die Gabel gibt es aber auch ohne. Da hätte ich es mit mit anschraubbaren Schellen einfacher, die richtige Einbauhöhe zu bekommen.
Durchmesser passt leider nicht: 31,8 <-> 34mm.

Ich werde wohl eine Gabel mit Cantisockeln nehmen, die oberhalb und unterhalb der Sockel zu lang ist. So kann ich sie auf die richtige Einbauhöhe kürzen (oben und unten) und die Sockel sind dann auch noch in der passenden Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. April 2011)

saubere arbeit! also beide bikes.
ich glaub da kommt noch so einiges auf mich zu, wenn die kleine größer wird...


----------



## BikerDad (9. Juni 2011)

Nun habe ich mir mal die Adapter "Bombshell VPS" aus den USA mitbringen lassen. 
Die mitgelieferten Schrauben passten natürlich nicht in die Aufnahme für die Cantisockel, da M 10 und Sockel Federgabel M 8, aber vermutlich explizit fürs Hinterrad gedacht und dort ist ja M 10 als Aufnahme vorhanden. 
Also passende Titanschrauben erworben, den Kopf nochmals abgedreht und nun passts. Mit gefällts besser als die Schellen.









von vorn





Die Rocket Rons werden nach dem Wochenende verbaut, da in Leipzig noch ein Kinderrennen ist und dies auf der Straße stattfindet, die Mow Joes rollen da besser.

Wer braucht dann Mow Joes in 24 x 1,85 für 32 Euro incl. Versand?

Grüße


----------



## El Papa (12. Juni 2011)

Sag mal wie ist denn der Verdrehschutz bei der Konstruktion gedacht? Wenn ich die Hebelwege (Bremsbeläge gaaaanz unten) anschaue, auch wenn Kinderhände nicht so kräftig sind, muß da ja irgendwas dafür sorgen, das sich die ganze Angelegenheit nicht entspannt um den Bremssockel dreht.


----------



## BikerDad (13. Juni 2011)

Der Verdrehschutz funktioniert über das Loch für die Vorspannung der V Brake im Cantisockel. Am Adapter gibt es einen langen Stahlstift. Hier sieht man das nochmals besser:

http://www.ebikestop.com/bombshell_vps_v_brake_positioning_system-91-9385.php


Da das Teil ja für die Springerfraktion gedacht ist, ist es auch stabil konstruiert. Mein Eindruck bestädigt dies ebenfalls.


----------



## El Papa (13. Juni 2011)

Auch wenns aus dem Bereich BMX kommt, zwei Punkte gibt es zu bedenken:
1. Die Aufnahme für den Stift am Rahmen besteht bei den BMX-ern meist aus Stahl oder zumindest aus Aluminium. Die Gabel ist an der Stelle aus Magnesium.
2. Das Loch ist von Natur aus nicht als Verdrehschutz der Bremse gedacht, zumindest nicht für die bei der Bremse aufretenden Momente. Normalerweise zerrt da ne poplige Feder dran, die die Bremse positioniert.
Mag sein, daß es eine am Markt übliche Konstruktion ist. Ich habe nicht das nötige Vertrauen darin. Ich hätte eher was gemacht wie die alten "Brakebooster" aus den Anfangsjahren des Tunings. Versteift die Gabel und bringt den Bremssockel auf die richtige Höhe.


----------



## BikerDad (13. Juni 2011)

ja diese Brücke wäre die allerbeste Wahl, die Pläne liegen bei mir bereit, allerdings fehlt mir die Zeit diese zu verwirklichen. 

bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Adapter mache ich mir deine Sorgen aber nicht. 

Die Alu-Magnesiumlegierungen haben zwar im allgemeinen nicht ganz die Eigenschaften was die Schlagfestigkeit und die Steifigkeit anbelangt wie reines Aluminium, aber an dieser Stelle sollten diese Probleme nicht auftreten. 
Der Stift der als Verdrehschutz dient "schlackert ja nicht in dem Loch herum, sondern steckt mit einer minimalen Toleranz dadrin, das Material an dem Vorspannungsloch ist sicher ausreichend. 

Die M8 Titanschrauben sind ja auch noch da und mit ca 10 nm am Sockel angezogen, das theoretische Anzugsmoment liegt bei 23 NM. 

Für mich eine gute und vor allem verfügbare Alternative um eine Gabel anzupassen. 
Aber wie sagt man so schön, es muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Diman (24. Mai 2012)

Sind das Velocity Aerohead in Kona? Wieviel wiegt die Felge so und wo hast du die bestellt?


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Mai 2012)

Sensationelle Bikes! Ich hoffe, die sind noch rege in Gebrauch!


----------



## superseven77 (24. Mai 2012)

Ohne Worte......


----------



## BikerDad (24. Mai 2012)

Oh, wieder ausgegraben, ja das sind die Velocity, ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen was sie genau wiegen. Die Felgen hatte ich bei R2-Bike gekauft und dort auch einspeichen lassen, daher habe ich sie nicht gewogen. 
Ich glaube der LRS wog knapp unter 1400 gramm. Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, hatte mir doch etwas um 1300 vorgestellt, die Naben sind ja die Kollegen Mig und Mag . 

@tripletschiee

danke für die Blumen. Ja die Räder sind noch in Gebrauch, werden auch gut genutzt. Meist machen wir Touren um die 30 - 40 km mit ein par Hm. Das Rad hilft schon und stolz ist sie auch wenn mit anderen die Gänge verglichen werden . 
Momentan wird nach einer Federgaben geschrieen und ein 2. KB vorn will man natürlich auch - so wie die Große.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (25. Mai 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Oh, wieder ausgegraben



Ich habe eine gute Vorlage für mein Aufbau gesucht. 






BikerDad schrieb:


> ja das sind die Velocity, ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen was sie genau wiegen. Die Felgen hatte ich bei R2-Bike gekauft und dort auch einspeichen lassen, daher habe ich sie nicht gewogen.


Ok, danke. Bei r2-bike scheint die Felge ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## BikerDad (25. Mai 2012)

Dein Rahmen ist ja schon mal leichter, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.
Ich hoffe der wird hier gezeigt.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## FreddyCH (1. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich bin auch neu auf diese Forum und möchte das Bike meines Tochter Präsentiert.Ich freue mich auf offene und konstruktiv austausch ohne die Kosten in Vordergrundvor zu stehlen. Es geht mir auf Geometrich und Kindergerecht Bike für unsere Kinder.

Meine Tochter 8,5 Jahre (130 cm) fahrt in dritte Saison MTB-CC Rennen. Sie absolviert letzte Jahr 2011 1400 km mit ihre Moskitos 20". 
Seite dieses Jahr 2012 Trainiert sie 2-mal pro Woche und 1 mal mit mir am Wochenende.

Jetzt fahrt sie U11ein Kaniabike 24" getune. Schiftgrip 2x9 Kurbel 150mm
gesamt Gewicht 8,5 Kg. Bis sommer schaffe ich 8,3 kg es gibt noch möglischkeit


----------

